

Seesmic Nearing Sale To Social Media Management Service Hootsuite - answerly
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/05/after-long-startup-journey-seesmic-nearing-sale-to-social-media-management-service-hootsuite/

======
rdl
I wonder how much preference they had accumulated over the last 5 years and
multiple pivots.

